

Writer sues Ubisoft over Assassin's Creed story  - johnr8201
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-04-18-writer-sues-ubisoft-over-assassins-creed-story

======
eli_gottlieb
Paging the author of _Alamut_...

